# Game 34, Bucks vs Bulls, Chicago



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (17-16) vs. Chicago Bulls (19-13)
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/186115871.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Let the streak continue.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good game for the Bucks tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Good game for the Bucks tonight.


Aided by having Nate Robinson playing most of the game against Jennings.


----------

